# Motorschutzschalterverschaltung



## Stefan Gensicke (4 August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage. Ist die Verschaltung erlaubt? oder macht diese Verschaltung Sinn?


----------



## Mecha2312 (4 August 2016)

Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich die Intention darin sehen, direkt bei Auslösen des MSS die Last vom Netzteil wegzuschalten und nicht erst zu warten, bis die Ausgangsspannung aufgrund leerer Kondensatoren in die Knie geht. Möglicherweise hat das Netzteil selbst da auch schon eine Abschaltung integriert.

Ob das so funktioniert und sinnvoll ist, weiß ich nicht so recht


----------



## Schmidi (4 August 2016)

Ein Motorschutzschalter hat normalerweise einen Phasenausfallschutz.
Wenn nicht alle 3 Phasen gleichmässig belastet sind, löst er aus.
Es gibt auch welche ohne diesen, das sind aber spezielle Ausführungen.


----------



## Stefan Gensicke (4 August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaube nicht das es so funktionieren wird.
Der Motorschutzschalter geht bis 3 A
Das Netzteil ist belastbar auf der Sekundärseite mit 10 A.
Will ja das netzteil auch mit 10 A belasten können.

Aber ist es erlaubt 400C AC und 24 DC über den Schutzschalter zu führen?
Gibt es eine Norm die das ausschließt?


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 August 2016)

@Schimdi:
Das ein Motorschutzschalter einen Phasenausfallschutz hat ist das Neuste, was ich höre ... Wo hast du diese Weisheit her ?

@Stefan:
So, wie du es in Beitrag #4 schilderst, kann das m.E. gar nicht funktionieren. Aber der Fantasie mancher Leute ist anscheinend keine Grenzen gesetzt. Was sagt denn der, der sich das ausgedacht hat, als Begründung für diese Schaltung und dessen Sinn ? Dagegen, die beiden Unterschiedlichen Spannungen über die Lastkontakte zu führen gibt es aber wahrscheinlich keine Norm oder Regel ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## de vliegende hollander (4 August 2016)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Schimdi:
> Das ein Motorschutzschalter einen Phasenausfallschutz hat ist das Neuste, was ich höre ... Wo hast du diese Weisheit her ?



Ich kenne die Variante auch. Ich hab es in die Datenblätter gelesen.
Aber welche das es waren weiss ich auf die schnelle auch nicht.

Ein Motorschutzschalte ist hier für die Sitop sowieso der falsche Wahl. Da gehört ein C Karakteristik Automat hin. Nur Kurzschlussschutz.
Und wenn mann so die 24VDC mit abschalten will dann eher ein 4 polige Automat. 

Bram


----------



## Basco (4 August 2016)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Schimdi:
> Das ein Motorschutzschalter einen Phasenausfallschutz hat ist das Neuste, was ich höre ... Wo hast du diese Weisheit her ?



Die Siemens Motorschutzschalter 3RV2x mit Ausnahme vone 3RV23, 3RV27  und 3RV28 löst bei dem Ausfall einer Phase oder starker Unsymmetrie  aus.
So steht es im Gerätehandbuch auf Seite 33:  https://support.industry.siemens.co..._circuit_breaker_3RV2_de-DE.pdf?download=true

Von  anderen Herstellern weiss ich das z.B. bei 2 Phasigen Verbrauchern  nicht der Neutralleiter über den MSS geführt werden darf, sondern die  Phase über alle 3 Pole geschleift werden muss. Da auch hier sonst die  Phasenausfallerkennung zuschlägt.

Generell würde ich von so einer  Schaltung mit Netzspannung und 24VDC auf einem Schaltgerät abraten.  Besonders muss hier auch betrachtet werden als was die 24VDC ausgeführt  sind (SELV, PELV oder FELV). Bei SELV oder PELV denke ich, dass es nicht  zulässig ist.

Gruss Sven


----------



## Schmidi (4 August 2016)

Wikipedia https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorschutz_(Elektrotechnik) Einphasige Motoren und Verbraucher
GE https://www.google.ch/url?sa=t&rct=...RYaIkZFUA&sig2=o69zD_Uh8DKyg1Q7-SqFsw&cad=rja
Rockwell https://www.google.ch/url?sa=t&rct=...wBvhIwMUI8XT7CqMg&sig2=INzd_j5dgPIjE_WKPomuLQ

Phasenausfallschutz ist für *Motorschutzschalter* praktisch Standard, für andere Arten wie Leitungsschutz- und Leistungsschalter kann es anders sein.


----------



## weißnix_ (4 August 2016)

@Basco
Die Variante mit dem durchschleifen über alle 3 Bimetalle kenne ich auch. Das hat aber m.E. den Hintergrund, das bei geringer Überlast der MSS sonst nicht auslöst, weil schlicht die Kraft des dritten Bim fehlt. Ist IMHO irgendwo im Möller-Schaltungsbuch auch so erläutert.

Alle MSS lösen bei Phasenausfall aus, wenn eine symmetrische Last, wie z.B. ein Motor oder Trafo dranhängt. Das hat aber auch eine schlichte Ursache: der Strom in den verbleibenden Phasen steigt stark an.


----------



## Morymmus (4 August 2016)

@ Larry



> Phasenausfall
> Motorschutzschalter PKZM0/XTPR…BC1 sind phasenausfallempfindlich. Die Auslenkung aller drei Bimetalle wirkt auf eine Auslösebrücke, die bei Erreichen des Grenzwertes einen Sprungschalter umschaltet. Gleichzeitig verschieben alle drei Bimetalle die Differenzialbrücke. Wird bei einem Phasenausfallein Bimetall weniger ausgelenkt, bleibt die Differenzialbrücke zurück und der Weg wird in zusätzlichen Auslöseweg umgewandelt, so dass es zu einer vorzeitigen Auslösung kommt.
> [aus dem Eaton-Datenblatt "Motorschutzschalter PKZM0/XTPR…BC1 Seite 14"]



So kenn ich das.

Also man könnte ja auch über einen Hilfsschalter am Motorschutz ein geeignetes Relais/Schütz im 24V-Kreis wegschalten - das wäre meiner Meinung nach ein saubere Lösung.
Ich wüsste allerdings gerade auch keine Norm, die die Schaltung in der Eröffnung verbietet.


----------



## weißnix_ (4 August 2016)

Auf Seite 11 ist auch die Sache mit der Wechselstromlast beschrieben. Wo hab ich man nur den falschen Floh im Kopf her  ?


----------



## Nost (7 August 2016)

Wäre das ein Trafo 230/230v dann könnte das Sinn machen. In dieser Konstellation bedingt durch die unterschiedlichen strömen Blödsinn.


----------



## Morymmus (7 August 2016)

Nochmal zurück zu dem von mir verlinkten Datenblatt:
LarryLaffer hat insofern recht, das die Motorschutzschalter keine Phasenausfall-Überwachung haben im Sinne einer Unterspannungsauslösung.
Die Funktion die im Datenblatt beschrieben ist würde ich eher als "Schieflast-Erkennung" bezeichnen.

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------

